# Router table for Rigid R4512....



## PapaPont (Apr 6, 2011)

Anyone have any router table plans that they can share with me for the R4512 TS? I'm trying to figure how I should build one and I have some ideas. Should I remove the right table extension to add the router table or should I just add the router table in the small opening on the right, without removing the extension?


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

I don't have a 4512, I have the 3660 which has a similar fence. I left my wings in place and used the open space. It works great and when I am not using the router I have a place to set stuff. Even if I got a stand alone router table someday I'd keep the "extra" wing in place.


----------



## GWEE (Aug 30, 2009)

ACP said:


> I don't have a 4512, I have the 3660 which has a similar fence. I left my wings in place and used the open space. It works great and when I am not using the router I have a place to set stuff. Even if I got a stand alone router table someday I'd keep the "extra" wing in place.


Would you have any pics???


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

You can add the router table to the extension, or replace the extension with the router table. I usually add it to the extension, but the extensions were cast iron...I'd be inclined to replace a steel wing with the router table, but it's not necessary.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

They are under this old post.

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f13/homemade-router-fence-12077/


----------

